# [emerge --depclean] Ahora no puedo compilar (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los amigos

Bueno no se pero después de emerge --depclean por supuesto revdep-rebuild entonces cuando va a compilar el primer paquete:

```
gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is unable to create an executable file.

```

He querido compilar otro paquete y lo mismo. ¿que paso?

Esta fue la estadística de --depclean 

 *Quote:*   

> Pakages installed:   1545
> 
> Packages in world:    196
> 
> Packages in system:   50
> ...

 

Salida completa

```

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 11) media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928

 * ffmpeg-0.5_p19928.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ffmpeg-0.5_p19928.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/work

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/work/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928 ...

>>> Source prepared.

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/work/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928 ...

 * faac is nonfree and cannot be distributed; disabling

 *       faac support.

* gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is unable to create an executable file.

If x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is a cross-compiler, use the --enable-cross-compile option.

Only do this if you know what cross compiling means.

C compiler test failed.

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest

version from SVN.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the

ffmpeg-user@mplayerhq.hu mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.

Include the log file "config.err" produced by configure as this will help

solving the problem.

 * ERROR: media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928 failed:

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  49:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2751:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./configure --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) --shlibdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc="$(tc-getCC)" ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-video:ffmpeg-0.5_p19928:20091022-015751.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/work/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/media-video:ffmpeg-0.5_p19928:20091022-015751.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928:

 * faac is nonfree and cannot be distributed; disabling

 *       faac support.

 * ERROR: media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928 failed:

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  49:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2751:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ./configure --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) --shlibdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc="$(tc-getCC)" ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-video:ffmpeg-0.5_p19928:20091022-015751.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928/work/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928'

* revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

* you have the following choices:

* - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

* - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

*   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

* - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

* - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

*   remove temporary files, and try again.

*   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

* To remove temporary files, please run:

* rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

* Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages

* The broken files are:

*   /usr/lib32/libAMDXvBA.so.1.0

```

----------

## pelelademadera

eliminaste python-2.6.*.... por lo menos me paso eso una vez a mi....

lo solucione con un paquete binpkg... o sea. tenia una imagen de mi raiz, la descomprimi, hice un chroot, hice el emerge.... para q me cree el paquete precompilado.

desp como emerge no andaba, abri el tar, y descomprimi donde iba cada cosa.

despues, me aseguro q python-2.6 aparezca en el world

puede q no sea tu problema, pero el mio fue ese...

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias pelelademadera

La solución gracias a este  post y a la   Guía de actualización de GCC en Gentoo Linux

```

gcc-config -l

gcc-config 1

source /etc/profile
```

----------

